# The Officical Sign-up for 2009 Secret Reaper



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Any one with any questions or issues, can PM me, I will try to resolve/answer them! 
Alright guys::

Games on!!


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

Oh yeah! I missed out on this last year and I won't let that happen again. So fun! Thanx for organizing this Bethene!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I have been waiting for the official sign up =) I'm in! I'll pm you the required info. Thanks for organizing this.


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm in ....So Cool


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I AM SO IN! Pming you now girl*


----------



## Reimagined (Jun 24, 2009)

What exactly is this for?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I am soooooo in!! 

YIPPEEEE!!!!

Can't wait!!


----------



## Baron Samedi (Jan 15, 2009)

bethene, 
I'm away on vacation from around mid August until the second week in September, so I dont' think I'll be participating this year.

I am still willing however, to be the "emergency" reaper for the UK and Europe if you require me to.
Please let me know, so I can get a few things organised.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm In. I have the gift ready to go.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Reimagined said:


> What exactly is this for?



It's like a secret santa gift exchange, but for Halloween. See this thread http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/78075-heads-up-secret-reaper.html It may answer some of your questions.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

sign me up!


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

YAY! I can't wait to make a goody package for one of you ghoulies out there!


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Hooray! Definitely count me in! Will PM you shortly


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like I came back just in time! I am SOOOOOO in!!!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Will be PM'g you Bethene - thanks for organizing it!! }:F


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

Sign me up!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

cool ,we are getting a great response so far!! keep it up!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Heading off to send the PM now!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

So if I understand you correctly, this is exchange is sanctioned by Larry and people not fulfulling their end of the bargain can be banned? Just wondering because its always been an individual initiative in the past.
Second thing....we don't get tracking numbers in Holland. Am I still allowed to participate?

Oh and what's up with the old thread from last year? Why are people replying there?

MsM


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Meeps you can ship to me anytime! lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm in. nyhaunter had me last year and i love what she sent me. just make it easy for your reaper by giving likes and dislikes, and post what you received later. it's just as fun seeing what everyone got.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

PM'd sent!
This will be fun!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Meeps you can ship to me anytime! lol


I believe you are the one who needs to do the shipping lol A chilidog I believe was the deal


----------



## Autumn Myth (Sep 1, 2007)

I realy want to do this but my parents would kill me if I gave out the address! (Oh the pain of living at home!) So I'll have to set up a PO box first.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

HallowTeen said:


> I realy want to do this but my parents would kill me if I gave out the address! (Oh the pain of living at home!) So I'll have to set up a PO box first.


*
Hey there HallowTeen! Im a parent and I totally understand them not wanting you to give out your address. Not sure if this would help or not, but If mom or dad are aware that you belong to this forum and they dont mind, you may want to see if either on of them would mind having your gift shipped to their job. This way you can participate without giving out your address. Its worth asking. Good luck*


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm in.

I know I don't post much but I can be relied on to mail a gift out.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Even though I had two secret reapees last time and never got a secret reaper gift sent to me, I'm in! I hope all the halloween goodies come out around here by the deadline.


----------



## Autumn Myth (Sep 1, 2007)

Spookilicious mama, my mother's work would probably hate that and my father is unemployed so yeah... PO box it is. Hopefully next year I'll be in my own place so that I can just use that!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Tish said:


> Even though I had two secret reapees last time and never got a secret reaper gift sent to me, I'm in! I hope all the halloween goodies come out around here by the deadline.


Twice when I've done it I've had problems with either not getting a gift or getting one after Halloween but yeah...I still want to do it again too.

Last year we did that chain type of gift giving. I wonder if we're doing that or if we're actually partnering up.


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

I felt like too much of a n00b to participate last year, but I definitely want in this year.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

HallowTeen brought up an important issue. How are you going to handle the underage members who want to participate. HallowTeen sounds like a responsibile teen who's parents have obviously taught him/her well  But you can't count on all younger members being that responsible. 

And NO, I'm not a child hater and I'm not discriminating but I do think that most people will agree that young people shouldn't be giving out their addresses on the net and its not fair to expect someone who's 13 or 14 to fulfull a forum responsibility.

Meeps


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Im in...its always is a good time. One question...I know that there are A LOT of members that would like to participate, but do not come around until Mid-August...I actually just stopped in to see how many days left until Halloween count down and saw the post otherwise I would have missed the sign up...didnt know how to include those members as well? I know there will be several people that will hate to miss out that are not around here yet. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

HallowTeen said:


> Spookilicious mama, my mother's work would probably hate that and my father is unemployed so yeah... PO box it is. Hopefully next year I'll be in my own place so that I can just use that!


HallowTeen-

I know another idea that is free. You don't actually have to spend money on a PO Box, you can have things sent to you care of the post office. Just send it to:

Your Name
C/O Post office
Address of Post Office
City, State zip code

Hope this helps!


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

I just did one of these on the OTHER forum, and had such a good time, I'll do it again!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great respons so far guys! will try to answer all questions,
MsMeeples, of course you may participate, the tracking number was just because I have heard things get slow, or held up, and that is a way to know what is going on, so yes, Please join us!!
As far as under age, I under stand the no address given out thing, but outside of the post office suggesion made by Happy Scientist, if they are a active member, I don't think they can be excluded, hopefully they will be responsible and return a gift. 
I pm's Larry, before I under took this, and while he prefers to keep it among us members, if some one is purposely deceitful, or cheats some one, he will make a decision about banning them.
I think the old thread was accidently started up again, so holpefully will ide out.
I am sorry, that last year some people didn't get a gift, I will do every thing in my power to prevent that from happening again, will be monitoring the shipments , and keep tabs on everything,.
As far as keeping the deadline open til August, then the shipping, and creating time is shorter, but also don't want to have folks excluded, What does every one else think, should the sign up time go into August?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*secret reaper*



Tish said:


> Even though I had two secret reapees last time and never got a secret reaper gift sent to me, I'm in! I hope all the halloween goodies come out around here by the deadline.


so tish, who was supposed to have you? that is really sad. did you know that last year there were a couple of people that would have jumped in. unorthodox was one and there was another. i hope everyone has luck this year and if not, let us know. there's enough good folks on this forum it will be set right.

not you to evilmel. what's up with that. dang that's not right.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i think lets keep it to the time you suggested. if a lot come later, a second reaper could be done. maybe some would like to do it twice. it is fun. i agree a tracking number should be had by all, but meeps, if there is none you can get, no way are we leaving you out. scientist, that is a good suggestion using the post office.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

When will we need to ship things out? To arrive slightly before Halloween?


----------



## uncletor (Dec 6, 2007)

sign me up for the wagon ride


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

hallorenescene said:


> i think lets keep it to the time you suggested. if a lot come later, a second reaper could be done. maybe some would like to do it twice. it is fun. i agree a tracking number should be had by all, but meeps, if there is none you can get, no way are we leaving you out. scientist, that is a good suggestion using the post office.


I've participated in every exchange but I think I'll sit this one out.
I have some really strong feelings about expecting 13 and 14 year olds to to fulfull a responsibility on an internet forum net to mention the address thing.

I hope it goes better for you all this year. Last year was a bit chaotic with all the additional rounds of people joining in and members not getting gifts. 

Meeps


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am sorry you won't be joining us, MsMeeple.
As a mom I do understand your feelings about the younger members, but at am a loss as how to keep them from it.I don't have the authority to ban , or prevent anyone from participating. I know on haunt forum there was a 14 year old, who also is a member here, hasn't signed up yet, and everything went well.
I am going to do my best to make sure every one gets a gift, last year due to other problems there wasn't any follow up, I will, God willing be keeping tabs on every one who received or not, and make it right.
Shipping is , I believe Sept. 18, Check in the offical rules to make usre(tired, brain in fog!LOL)
I am leaning to keeping the same sign up dead line, but am not sure what to do about it.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I think the deadlines should stay the same. Last year we did this waaaaay earlier and everyone came on and said "Oh, I wish I'd have known. I wanted in!" So they should make an effort to check the forums once it starts getting this close. I like to have time to research my receipient so I send them something to their taste - if we move the sign up date back then there's less time to put into our gifts.

And Bethene, I will donate a digital custom zombie portrait ($30 value) to anyone who does not receive their Secret Reaper gift.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> so tish, who was supposed to have you? that is really sad. did you know that last year there were a couple of people that would have jumped in. unorthodox was one and there was another. i hope everyone has luck this year and if not, let us know. there's enough good folks on this forum it will be set right.
> 
> not you to evilmel. what's up with that. dang that's not right.


I don't want to name names, maybe I will PM it to the organizer though, so she can keep an eye out for her. She had PM'd me that it had gotten sent back to her all banged up and offered to overnight it but I told her overnighting was expensive, priority shipping is still quick but cheaper. After that, I never received anything or heard back.


----------



## Autumn Myth (Sep 1, 2007)

HappyScientist, I'm actually 18 (NOT A KID GUYS!) but I don't have the funds to move out any time soon! lol Your suggestion is really good but I may just set up the PO box. It's only $22 for 6 months, plus I got the okay from my parents to set that up. 

hallorenescene has a good idea. Instead of adding people at the last second, just start a new one later when the number of people who wish to join is big enough. I'd do this again! Even though it's my first it sounds like a ton of fun. Plus I have to find a way of getting more than one use out of the PO box!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i can see the problem with kids giving their address out on the internet, but the post office address wouldn't be giving their address out. i think if a kid wants to sign up maybe this should be advised to them. i think if a kid pulls a sham or an adult, shame on them. i hope we let the young play as well. meeps, sorry to hear you are dropping out. i have your address, i will send you at least a card. you don't get away dutch devil free my friend.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

That's right Meeps, what hallor said! You get a chili dog and something halloween for a halloweenie!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Rikki, that is very sweet of you! I just hope it doesn't come to that.!
I will just keep the ending sign up date! I too like to resaerch my victim, looking at their work, and looking on line for ideas . Also, Rikki had me last year, bt looking at my album, she picked the perfect gift for me!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Rikki said:


> And Bethene, I will donate a digital custom zombie portrait ($30 value) to anyone who does not receive their Secret Reaper gift.



*Ahemmmmmm! I would like to state here and now that Im pretty sure whoever gets me will not be sending me a gift. (lets just say its a feeling I have) Sooooooo Rikki............ Let me just say THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!! For the wonderful Zombie print that will be coming my way, I have just the perfect place for it*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sounds to me like spooky mama wants one of those prints. i've seen them, can truly understand.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

But Spooki, I thought I was going to be your reaper and send you an Alice in Wonderland print?  You're too much! 

Thanks Bethene! I'm so glad that you liked your gifts and hope I can do as well for my reapee this year. I also hope that you don't need to take me up on that offer, but let me know if you do!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Rikki said:


> But Spooki, I thought I was going to be your reaper and send you an Alice in Wonderland print?  You're too much!
> 
> Thanks Bethene! I'm so glad that you liked your gifts and hope I can do as well for my reapee this year. I also hope that you don't need to take me up on that offer, but let me know if you do!


*DAMN!!! I forgot about that. Hmmmm well the way I see it I win either way!!!! If you are my reaper I get that awesome Alice in Wonderland print and if my reaper chooses to dis me.......well then looks like Spookilicious will be zombified*


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Haha, so glad to know that I have a fan!


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I had to comment. The word "reapee" is cracking me up! Hahahaha!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

HappyScientist said:


> I'm sorry, but I had to comment. The word "reapee" is cracking me up! Hahahaha!


Which is exactly why I started using it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Spooki, LMAO, you crack me up!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, just dropping a line to keep this bumped to the first page so if any one hasn't seen it, they can sign up if they want to!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*BUMP!!! Just incase anyone else out there would like to participate*


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

I would really like to get in on this again this year, but after getting burnt from my secret reaper last year, I think I'll pass.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

malibuman, I am so sorry that happened to you, I didn't realize so many (3 - that I know of) didn't get gifts,I will be monitoring things strictly, and have some generous folks who will chip in a gift in the event that that happens, I would hate to have you miss out, I pm'd you some info too, so while I can understand, we would love to have you join in!


----------



## malibuman (Oct 13, 2005)

Ok, I guess I'll give it a try again this year. I pm'ed you my info.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great, Malibuman!!

does anyone else know if anyone else who signed up last year and didn' get a gift?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:d*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mali, that is really to bad. i'm sure you will have better luck this year. i know some of you didn't want to name who you had the bad luck with last year, but at least pm bethene so she knows. you don't want someone else to have that luck. here's to a fun secret reaper year. and remember those tracking #'s when mailing everyone.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

spooki, I your crack me up, it';s funny the way you bump it,, but keep up the good work!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hey gang, last year there were LOTS more signed up, is the economy the issue? 

Hope to see more of you join in!!


----------



## Landscapeman (Oct 2, 2008)

This sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

bump it up for the new readers


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm in!!! Got an awesome gift last time.


----------



## halloween4ever (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll have to wait and see if my finances improve. What's the last day we can join again?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

the last sign up date is July 18th, with the shipping date the 12th of September


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

can't wait to get going. eager to find out who i have and start plotting what to give them.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Bump!!! Come on guys we need more people to join in It was a blast last year*


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

It was a lot of fun last year...loved what I got from my reaper, and am so glad my reapee liked what I sent her. BUT...the way my life is going, think I'm going to have to sit it out this year. Looking forward to seeing what everyone gives/gets!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

As someone who has participated a couple of times now, I'm here to tell you that this is a total blast!! It is so exciting to get together and send the gifts, and then the day that you get a package in the mail...well, that is the BEST!!! I feel really bad for the members that signed up and didn't get a package in return, but I guess that there isn't really anything that we can do to gaurantee that everyone that signs up participates.

So....I hope more of us sigh up, and thanks again to bethene for organizing, that's quite a big job! Hope everyone has fun!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks, MHooch, I also think it the most fun, the anticipaion waiting for the gift, but I must say, I love trying to figure out what to give my victim,and enjoy surprising some one!
Sad to say, I think that the ecomomy is keeping some away from join in this, Auditor, I am sorry you can't join us, hopefully things will look up for you this year,so you can join in again next year!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

just giviing this a little nudge up!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

malibuman said:


> I would really like to get in on this again this year, but after getting burnt from my secret reaper last year, I think I'll pass.





malibuman said:


> Ok, I guess I'll give it a try again this year. I pm'ed you my info.


I completely understand how you feel.

I'm glad you decided to get in on it anyway.

Let all of us know if something happens and you don't get a gift. We'll pull something together for you!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

This is probably a ridiculous question, but I'm new to the forum. What does it mean to "PM" someone & how do you do it?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

to pm someone means to private message someone. click on their avatar so you go to their profile. on their profile page just below their avatar picture are the words-send messages-click on that and a window will open. send private message will be one of the options


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Got it, thanks!


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I think you should get with Larry and ask him to moderate issues with people not following thru. We just had one from another Halloween forum, and the admin made sure that if people didn't follow thru that he would ban them. I think this might help your secret reaper program. It makes it enjoyable for all, if they know they have a very good chance at getting something. And if not, that person gets banned.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

Deathtouch said:


> I think you should get with Larry and ask him to moderate issues with people not following thru. We just had one from another Halloween forum, and the admin made sure that if people didn't follow thru that he would ban them. I think this might help your secret reaper program. It makes it enjoyable for all, if they know they have a very good chance at getting something. And if not, that person gets banned.




Larry passed away last yr... bethene is the mod for this..


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Halloweeeiner said:


> Larry passed away last yr...


What? I didn't know that. damn.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Halloweeeiner said:


> Larry passed away last yr... bethene is the mod for this..


LOL. Oh, get out of here. LOL He is on my facebook page.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

oops wrong person than rofl


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm in!! - So glad I didn't miss the deadline!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Last year Halloween king did the secret reaper, when he became ill, and later passed away, it kinda got left with out any one at the helm. 
Deathtouch, I did contact Larry before I untook this, and asked him about it. He said he would rather it be member driven, but if a member willfully cheated or was criminal in some way, they would be banned, so I would think that not sending a gift after receiving one, that would be cheating some one. 
That being said, in the rules, I said that if you receive a gift and for what ever reason, can't send one, then you send your "victim" the gift you received. Also if , after the names have been drawn, some one has a financial or personel issues, they can contact me privately, no one else has to know, and we can find a way to resolve the problem. I would rather have that than anyone being banned, some times things happen in life we have no control over, and so would rather resolve things privately first ,


----------



## Landscapeman (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank You bethene. This seems like a awesome idea. I am glad it did not get forgotten with his loss.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

when do we recieve the name and info of our secret victim....?

Ruggerz


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

bethene said:


> Last year Halloween king did the secret reaper, when he became ill, and later passed away, it kinda got left with out any one at the helm.
> Deathtouch, I did contact Larry before I untook this, and asked him about it. He said he would rather it be member driven, but if a member willfully cheated or was criminal in some way, they would be banned, so I would think that not sending a gift after receiving one, that would be cheating some one.
> That being said, in the rules, I said that if you receive a gift and for what ever reason, can't send one, then you send your "victim" the gift you received. Also if , after the names have been drawn, some one has a financial or personel issues, they can contact me privately, no one else has to know, and we can find a way to resolve the problem. I would rather have that than anyone being banned, some times things happen in life we have no control over, and so would rather resolve things privately first ,



That is good. I hope I didn't cause any problems. I over heard that someone didn't get anything last year, so sometimes there has to be extreme rules for extreme situations. I didn't want to sound like a know-it-all but I didn't want members to drop out of your secret Reaper because it certainly is fun, and they would be missing alot. But, it is certainly good to look at this in a positive light, but it doesn't hurt to have rules that govern the extreme cases.

Anyway, maybe this will help get member to sign up. I won't mention other fourms, but the other forum I was on had a Secret Reaper and mine was BoysinBoo. He made me this mini-stirring prop. Reminds me of a sitrring witch project. Maybe the pictures and video will help get people thirsty for your secret reaper program.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

thats a pretty cool gift deathtouch i must say! i signed up for this year. my first year.. excited!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Deathtouch! What a cool Reaper gift to get!!! Thanks for posting the pic.*


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Halloweeeiner said:


> Larry passed away last yr... bethene is the mod for this..


The reports of Larry's death are highly exaggerated hahaha


MsM


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

_I'm in!!! Saw some pics of what someone received last year! I'm excited to gift!_


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Deathtouch, thanks for positng your pic of what you received , it is very cool,! if that doesn't get folks signing up, I don't know what will!
And you didn't cause any problems at all, it had to be addressed, so I was glad you brought it up, I put it in the rules, but they don't always get read all the way thru, so now it's on the table!!(you weren't being a know it all! LOL!)
Ruggerz, I am keeping the sign up open all day on the 18th, and will start drawing names on the 19th, it may take a day or 2 to get every one done, but I will get them out as soon as possible! I am trying to keep it organized and catagorized now so it will be easier then!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

halloweencreature said:


> _I'm in!!! Saw some pics of what someone received last year! I'm excited to gift!_


We have some VERY good gifters here! Here's a link to my thread from last year with pictures of what I got: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/72964-i-got-reaped.html


----------



## Lurkerz (Aug 13, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

_*Bump!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Bumpity Bump Bump!!! Dont miss out its going to be a blast!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Oh one more thing, I mentioned this to Bethene before but thought id get all of your opinions on it. I was thinking. What if after we all were informed of who are Reapee is....that we started a thread. Maybe on some specifics we wouldnt mind getting. For instance I was reading that a few people really wanted to get that garden finial at walmart to put in their cemetery but couldnt find one. Now that thing is over 3 feet tall and would make a great add on to any reaper gift. If I found out that my Reapee was one of those people then I could add that to my gift assuring me that he or she would really like what they recieved. Now I know we already gave Bethene the basics of what we like....you know gore or cute or whatever, but maybe since then there was something at Michaels or another place that we would love to get. Everyone could post on the new thread and then their Reaper would have a better idea of what to get them. Now no one would be held accountable for getting anything posted on said thread it would just be a reference point. For instance someone could put:

Haunted Joe:

I would love to get any type of home made prop I could use in my cemetery
Would love to get one of those garden finials at Walmart (cant find a darn one)
tombstones
Gargoyles 
Of course I will love anything that is sent my way

Just a thought let me know what you guys think*


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks like i made it just in time.

Hopefully this year will make up for last year when i was the victim of a send and not receive


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Just weighing in to say that this is one of the most fun aspects of belonging to this forum, and I urge you all to sign up if you haven't already!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well Spooky, I haven't any objections if that is ok with every one, or assuming we all know what we want! LOL!
Dan, I am sorry you didn't get anything, I rmember you mentioning that on the christmas forum, so knew there were several who did not recieve, I have back up people who are kind enough to volunteer in case in a emergency, plus will be monitoring things on my end!
about a week left folks, ! times running out!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

*bbuummppp!!!*


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Bump! :d


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ond once again..... Bump!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

the count down to the end of sign up is coming, !


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Count me In!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

your're in Partsman!! '
and...bump!


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

*I want in*

Did you get me in also?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh look bethie, they're coming out of the darkness now to join in. whoo hoo! 
hey, i like spookies idea of the want list. that way if you think of something else you can edit the page and add it. they did it last year and i'm sure it helped. 
sorry omgdan that you had bad luck last year, it kind of got messed up with the king passing away.


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Bump bump!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Come on guys only a few more days to get your names in for the SECRET REAPER!!*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes, scatter screams, , it's all good, got you!
we are slowly building more on the list, but there is still time to join!
yes, guys, the list can be started probably by the week end or when ever yoou want, should have the names to people , hopefully Sunday, beem busy organizing this thiing by mailing preferences and where people live, so to have every thing ready to go at name drawing time!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, this thing needs to be bumped got all the way to the second page!!
time is getting short!! sign up today!


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

BUMP

Comon people join up.....
You never know what you will get!....


Ruggerz


----------



## Chris in CT (Apr 27, 2009)

Okay I'm new to this forum and kinda confused... how do you pm pam?? hahaha!!
I think this Reaper exchange is an awesome idea. I totally wanted to do it last year but found out too late. I think all the Halloween buffs out there - young, old, short, tall, crazy, confused and demented - will get a lot of fun out of it.


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

_Bump Bump Bump_


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Chris, you PM by going to the private message in the top right hand corner, under your name, click on it, go to new messages, click on that, and type in the name of who you want to private message, write the "letter" and send. I am not good at explaining , so hope you under stand, if not, go to user/pc, and there should be a section of FAQ, good luck!


----------



## Chris in CT (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks so much, Bethene!!

..I saw today that there's a lot of Halloween stuff already out at Michael's Crafts. The owner must be a Halloween buff!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Okay, I'm in. 

and I haven't participated in any gift exchanges in YEARS... 

Silly question, tho. If YOU, Bethene, are doing the Secret Reaper, will you not be able to participate? Doesn't seem fair...


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

_Bump! Bump!_


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Only one more day for sign ups! Those of you on the fence had better make up your minds fast!  
Really, you won't regret it. Even if (god forbid) someone skips out on their reaper duties you will be well compensated!


----------



## Chris in CT (Apr 27, 2009)

Hmm.. I sent private messages to "Pam" and "Larry" to sign up for the Secret Reaper and both replied that they weren't handling it. If anyone knows the User names of the ones to contact, could you let me know?
Time grows short! 

Thanks!!


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Chris in CT said:


> Hmm.. I sent private messages to "Pam" and "Larry" to sign up for the Secret Reaper and both replied that they weren't handling it. If anyone knows the User names of the ones to contact, could you let me know?
> Time grows short!
> 
> Thanks!!


bethene

Be quick though


Ruggerz


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, guys, the final day is upon us!! I will keep it open all day tomorrow, would love to have more join in!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

why would anyone think bethene couldn't join in? of course she can. she just throws her name in the hat like anyone elses. this isn't like we're doing a drawing and she might pick her own name and win the prize. she just has to send and receive like everyone else. she's done a lot of work organizing and answering questions and all. THANKS for all the FUN


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey Hallo I think Frankies Girl just meant it doesnt seem fair she is going to know who her own secret reaper is, thats all like it will take some of the fun out of it for her. either way I cant wait either. *


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

last year someone on this forum designed a cool label everyone could print off to stick on the outside of their reaper gift saying you have been reaped. all one had to do was print it off. could someone come up with something like this again.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Hey Hallo I think Frankies Girl just meant it doesnt seem fair she is going to know who her own secret reaper is, thats all like it will take some of the fun out of it for her. either way I cant wait either. *


Yup, that's what I mean. I just worried that she's going to all the trouble to organize this and it would suck if she couldn't get in on the gifting too... no surprises on who her reaper will be, but at least she gets to give and receive!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hey gang, last day-whoohoo, now the fun will begin


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

time is running out,---fast, til midnight tonight!!!!


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Yay! Good luck with the names Bethene! Can't wait, and thanks again for putting this together!


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm looking forward to my first Halloween as a Secret Reaper!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

All right guys, last call!!,
sign up now, or "forever hold your peace"


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

time is up. yipee


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Let the reaping begin!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well guys, the names have been drawn, and I have started sending the names, bare with me, though, as it takes very time consuming, and can spend only so much time on the computer (have dial up so can't tie up the phone for hours and hours), but will do it as fast as I can, I promise!


----------



## jodi franco (Jul 13, 2008)

Awwww...I missed the deadline!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Can't wait. So excited!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Me too!! Me too!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*For everyone participating in the 2009 Secret Reaper I started a new thread. Its designed to help out our Reaper. Im really hoping everyone fills it out because I could use some more detailed info on my Victim Check it out when you can. *


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

going to sign up right now


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Hallorenescene, here's the one from last year - no reason we can't use it again!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks rikki, i know i am using it this year. last year i couldn't get my printer working, so i didn't get to use it. i think it is really a cool one and adds to being reaped.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, guys, every one should have their name by now, if not, let me know! have fun evry one! 
thanks rikki for posting the reaper pic for shipping, hoep I can get the computer to print it right!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hye gang, just a reminder, keep every thing a SECRET!!, Even if you receive your gift, just post that you received it, not who gave it to you, if you know, or what it was, no pics nothing, then when EVERYONE gets theirs, which is a long difficlult wait, I know, then we can all reveal what and who at the same time!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm so sad I missed the sign up for secret reaper.  I loved doing it last year.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Rikki said:


> Hallorenescene, here's the one from last year - no reason we can't use it again!


Or if you're good at photoshop or with other photo software, you can always change it a bit to personalize it. Make it more personalized by adding somethng that reflects you or where you live. I did that last year. Added a windmill  If you're not good with photo programs, you're always welcome to send me the photo you want to add the grim reaper to and I'll see what I can do 










MsM


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Gothikren said:


> I'm so sad I missed the sign up for secret reaper.  I loved doing it last year.


Well you aren't the only one who missed it and I"m sure they'll be more to come.
If you're feeling froggy....leap! Organise a second round. The 2009 Secret Reaper Sequel!

MsM


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

You know what I think that's a great idea. I'll probably set it up in August after the kiddies get back in school, and what not when people seem to be more settled everyone is on vacation it seems lately. Great idea


----------



## Chris in CT (Apr 27, 2009)

Gothikren, don't be bummed that you missed the Reaper (but I missed it last year, it really sneaks up!). You can also put together a Secret Reaper with your friends who leave nearby or even friends online and ship the gifts, like in the forum. You can even go a bit crazier with it if everyone is local and have the exchange in a cemetery where people have to look for a secret gift, or tell everyone to post times during a specific week when they'll be home, and then take turns delivering the gifts first-hand dressed as the Reaper. Go crazy with it!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

That's also a very good idea!

MsM


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

those are fun ideas. now i wish i had someone closer to reap. and a second reaper wouldn't hurt for a lot of folks who missed it. or maybe some would like to participate again


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

My Secret Reaper gift arrived!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it. Can't wait til everyone gets theirs so we can all see what we got! Should a new thread to say you got your gift get started?


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I am not sure on the rules of that. I know we aren't supposed to tell who our reaper was until everyone receives theirs. I would think it would be aokay to start a thread showing your gift, or we could have one for everyone to show theirs gifts as they arrive. Part of the fun for me is seeing what everyone got.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, we can have a thread showing the gifts AFTER every one has theirs. Some people know who reaped them and some , don't so , to keep the suspense going, , lets wait, I know it gets frustrating waiting, especially when you got yours early, I too love to see what every one got, but we can all post pics at the same time, then peoples pics don't get lost in alot of posts, every one posts close to the same time!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh yeah, I also got reaped and my reaper ROCKS!!! Thank you secret reaper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Got my reaper gift, totally awesome !!! Can't wait to reveal it ... thanks Secret Reaper


----------



## darkrosemanor (Sep 30, 2008)

*Let's do a round two!!* I missed the sign up this year and would LOVE to participate!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

There actually was a round two already. Sign up for it ended the 21st. Sorry you missed out. I missed out last year.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I am so anxious to see everyone's gifts! Mine went postal yesterday. And geesh, postage cost more than the gift! =)


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeaaaaa...Mine went UPS yesterday too. And yakeeesssssss, postage cost more than the gift! =) 
But I am happy...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*OOOOOH I cant wait to get reaped!!!!*


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Round one reaper here... 

Just wanted to say I have gathered the majority of my reapee's gifty, but I'm waiting to look at one more place this weekend and mailing the package next week. 

So if you haven't gotten your gift yet, please don't get worried! I'm sure there are several of us in the same boat!


----------



## uncletor (Dec 6, 2007)

Nothing like building the suspense, so here goes...
I mail out my package this coming week, but first, a taste of what is coming...
Think how HARD it its for other cultures to GET Halloween. Almost as tough as Christmas could be...remember that story about the Japanese toy company who put Santa on a cross one year? 
I found something just as WEIRD..not so much SHOCKING as just DUMB...but I can SEE the guys in Singapore or where ever it came from very PROUD of what they came up with...probably thinking they had REALLY FIGURED IT OUT THIS TIME...yup yup yup...THIS was 100 % REAL American Halloween...with them all standing around in shirts and ties, smiling and anticipating sales in the millions...
I won't tell you anymore...except it has to do with a witch...


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Well now....THAT I cant wait to see, oh I hope whoever gets it posts a pic *


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I just got my gift today. It it SOOOO AWESOME!!! I can't wait to post photos. You did great reaper!!! It's so exciting to get halloween shipped to your door.


----------



## uncletor (Dec 6, 2007)

Okay, the package has been sent and the reapee will soon be reaped.
And the wild card item that I mentioned above is the last thing in the box, wrapped in a cool pic of Long John "Bluebeard" Carradine with his eyes FREAKING as if he just got a gander at it...
heh heh heh...


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey guys. I have been gone for the past two years. But I'm back and ready to play. I know I missed the deadline. But if you have anyone to pair me with in the US it would br geat. If not I will be doing it next year. But I am back. Ready for Halloween. Thank you this forum screems.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sorry warpaint. we are alredy reaping our gifts. there is a reaper two i believe going on, maybe you can get in there.


----------

